# "O furculiţă venea spre mine in viteza"



## coriinutza13

Hi. It is correct to translate this sentence as:
"A fork was coming towards me with all speed."
Thank you


----------



## farscape

Here are some suggestions, if you don't mind:

1. Is this the proper translation for... // Is it correct to say... // Does this work...

2. "coming towards me at all speed" does not sound right in English. I'd rather use, depending on the context:
- rushing/speeding/darting towards me
- flying to get me
- (as a last resort) coming towards me at max speed (here maximum clashes with the rest of the sentence, thus the more colloquial form)

What's the overall context for these sentences?

Later,


----------



## zăpadă

I suggest  : A fork was rushing into me.


----------



## farscape

STELE said:


> I suggest  : A fork was *rushing into me*.



"into me" is not proper English, in my opinion. I've encountered it used as a slang for (more or less!) she/he likes me a lot: "she/he is into me" which still doesn't make it right.

Also "into" depicts an action that happens/ends inside, but the fork is still on its way to the potential receiver. I can drive a fork *into my* finger, though and I can throw a stone at somebody.

Best,


----------

